# FDA adjusts recommended temperature for Pork down to 145 degrees from 160 degrees



## groty (May 25, 2011)

Also posted in the Pork Forum


> *Pink Pork Deemed Safe Just in Time for Labor Day*
> 
> Matthew Rogers — Updated guidelines released yesterday by the USDA say that, finally, we can cook pork just a little bit less and not have to worry about it being undercooked. The guidelines lowered the "safe" temperature for pork to reach before being considered cooked down from 160 to 145 degrees, meaning pork can be slightly pink.
> 
> ...


How will this be effecting your cooking?


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 25, 2011)

It won't lol was in the hog industry for 10 yrs always cooked a little pink cause it tends to dry out too much.but glad to hear the news


----------

